# My First African Pompano



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

I caught my first african pompano today on a vertical jig out at the marathon jacket. It weighed about 20 lbs:


----------



## AaronBarnes (Sep 7, 2009)

:clap



that one is still on my to do list. i bet it was a good fight.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like it was a good fight...I can't imagine foul hooking 1 of them suckers, probably feel like you would be reeling up a piece of plywood!!! CONGRATS!!!:clap:letsdrink:clap


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Jason (3/8/2010)*Looks like it was a good fight...I can't imagine foul hooking 1 of them suckers, probably feel like you would be reeling up a piece of plywood!!! CONGRATS!!!:clap:letsdrink:clap


Yeah, agreed! I thought it was a foul hooked AJ coming up,and it didn't do much else in the way of fighting. No runs, just held sideways the whole time.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Thats awesome Wade. We didn't get there until later in the afternoon and ALSO got one on a jig. My buddy Angelo's fiance April caught it, it weighed 25lbs.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Good job jiggin master and nice AP.


----------



## Team Bloody Waters (Feb 24, 2009)

Nice fish! The only one I've caught was aboput ten pounds off a paddle boat in Costa Rica.


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

yea that thing was awesome, i looked down and said damn that things shiny...looked like a mirror coming up


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Nice Pomp! Many congrats. Good way to start the year.


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

Nice one Wade!! Congrats on the 1st. :clap


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Pic looks good. I'm glad we finally grabbed him at boatside!


----------



## FISHUNT7 (Jul 19, 2009)

Great job! That water sure does look good behind you. It has got me itching to go.


----------

